# POA or something else?



## EDEROO (Apr 7, 2021)

So finding some very sporadic ones like in the photo. Happy to hand pull as we're talking maybe 60 shoots on my entire lawn. Just curious what it is.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Possibly annual ryegrass. But it might not be.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Doesn't look as clumpy or fine as poa. Are the blades triangular when you feel them?


----------



## EDEROO (Apr 7, 2021)

Sorry my thread got moved because I put it in the wrong place. It's neither to be honest and it's now almost everywhere. I'm in Canada and didn't end up placing an order for the good US products, now thinking I may bite the bullet as I think there's a couple varieties of grassy weeds.

I assume speed zone is a good place to start at this point, blanket app with surfactant?


----------

